# My Swallow pigeon video



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear friends 

My new swallow pigeon video

it's a young cock
hope you like it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS0o2U1qMCA&list=UUZu7xjgYuEA1mu7_o4FDmCA&index=1&feature=plcp

Regards


----------

